# TiVo Service outage?



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I'm at work and I went to use the iOS app in away mode and it won't let me log in. I tried checking the TiVo.com web site and it won't load most of the time (when it does, I can't get to my account or my TiVo). I tried Slingboxing into my TiVo at home and it's reporting N33 errors.

All things point to a network/service outage at TiVo? Anyone else seeing the same thing?


----------



## Ron88keys (Sep 28, 2005)

I'm in Tennessee and seeing the same thing. I downloaded a show from my Tivo to my Macbook before I went to bed last night, so I thought I had messed up my wireless connection last night during the download, but everything else except Tivo and tivo.com are fine.


----------



## jitteryjewel (Oct 15, 2012)

No service here in Kansas either. Tried all trouble shooting options and nothing. Website error and no network connection.


----------



## 01dyna (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm in Va and having the same problem since a little after 10am this morning. Tivo.com's site is also down. All other sites are accessible so it's definately Tivo that seems to be out.

They need to have a method of notification so we don't waste a lot of time doing needless troubleshooting. Possibly an alternative off-site website that can post updates/notifications.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

same in Florida all morning and still down


----------



## mypape (Dec 2, 2006)

Same thing here. I just spent the last 3 hours troubleshooting the cat5 I ran to the tivo last night


----------



## 01dyna (Feb 28, 2008)

tivo.com still down at 12:37 EDT....at least two hours. Poss longer. First noticed it was down around 10:15-10:30 EDT this morning.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

Yup!
Down here on the West Coast.

New members:
Please include the city and state in your profile it can prove useful for troubleshooting various problems.


----------



## WSP (Dec 20, 2006)

Down in Austin Texas.


----------



## jtmal0723 (Aug 7, 2008)

TiVo is down in New Jersey as well. Calling the TiVo Customer Supprot number states one of their call centers is out and call times are longer than 20 minutes, most likely due to customers calling to complain. I have Error N33 and the connection status says "Failed/Service not found." It will keep trying approx every 45 minutes. Reference the attached image.


----------



## mypape (Dec 2, 2006)

I chatted with support and they denied the service being down and told me it was my network. There is defiantly something up. Maybe something to do with the DEV sdk they opened up recently.


----------



## ronaldheft (Aug 18, 2011)

Down for me in Allentown, PA.


----------



## Kingpcgeek (Feb 6, 2012)

Down in AZ


----------



## wrecklass (Dec 3, 2005)

Down in CO, but I think at this point we can say it is down across the country. No connection to tivo.com seems to mean no TiVo service in general.

Keep expecting some news somewhere to tell us what is happening. They apparently went down hard given the lack of news.


----------



## the_Skywise (Nov 27, 2000)

I was able to get onto the website around 9:30am EDT and it died just around that time.


----------



## wrecklass (Dec 3, 2005)

mypape said:


> I chatted with support and they denied the service being down and told me it was my network. There is defiantly something up. Maybe something to do with the DEV sdk they opened up recently.


That's not a good sign. When people across the country report the problem and the CSR folks say it is up, one wonders if they are not aware of the problem and therefore have nobody working on t.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Margret tweeted a response to me that the service is down and they are working on it.


----------



## Embowe (Oct 1, 2012)

Another user reporting an outage in South New Jersey @ 1:27 est... Website as well..


----------



## mlvnsmly (Oct 24, 2007)

And to make matters worse (not to get everyone in a frenzy), it looks like Comcast launched VOD service in some new areas today. Before you ask, all I remember seeing is Pittsburgh. I did see the vod icon on my tivo, but by that time, service was down


----------



## macsaintus (Oct 14, 2003)

Northeast Ohio had sporadic power outages beginning Sunday night: Time Warner bundle of internet, phone and cable all out through morning. Cable, phone and internet now back but can't link to TiVo. Just getting N33 message. Guess will wait and see.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

mlvnsmly said:


> And to make matters worse (not to get everyone in a frenzy), it looks like Comcast launched VOD service in some new areas today. Before you ask, all I remember seeing is Pittsburgh. I did see the vod icon on my tivo, but by that time, service was down


I'm pretty sure it's not related. VOD became available for me on Friday (and it worked).

Currently all my services under "Find Shows" disappeared, including Xfinity, which is odd since On Demand doesn't even go through TiVo.


----------



## mlvnsmly (Oct 24, 2007)

didn't mean to imply that it was related, just saw some additional areas on the tivo site before it went down. I didn't see any mention of them elsewhere on here and assumed they went live today.


----------



## lttu-1212 (Apr 1, 2008)

No more N33 error on my premiere
but 
from pc still cannot connect or ping tivo.com

Long Island, NY


----------



## shadowless127 (Oct 15, 2012)

Also out in Long Island.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

I got a normal response a little early and figured it was back up for everyone. Now I'm getting nothing.


----------



## 01dyna (Feb 28, 2008)

well the N33 error is gone in No. Va but tivo.com is still down. Also, when I tried to download a movie from amazon.com, it got all the way to the order page and it errored out with a network error. So it looks like they've got some of the servers back up but not all of them. Being a network guy myself, it sounds like it is/was a DNS issue and if that's the case, it may take a couple more hours for the DNS entries to propagate and stabilize. just speculatin'

With all the hacker attacks in the news, may be a hack attack or if they're going through GoDaddy.com, they were up and down the past couple of days.

Hopefully, Tivo will update us either way.


----------



## lttu-1212 (Apr 1, 2008)

During the time our premiere Tivo s had the N33 error we could see them from the iPad Tivo app but could not connect.

Even tried power cycle on the iPad.

So apparently to use the Tivo iPad app at home over local Wi-Fi the Tivo Premiere must have access to the Tivo service.


----------



## wrecklass (Dec 3, 2005)

lttu-1212 said:


> So apparently to use the Tivo iPad app at home over local Wi-Fi the Tivo Premiere must have access to the Tivo service.


One of the many things that I dislike about the TiVo Stream system. It's absurd that we have to ask for permission to watch content on our system. I get the entire "leasing the software" mantra, but it is absurd when we are leasing the right to watch the content.


----------



## julesAI (Apr 4, 2007)

tivo service down since early this morning in Louisville, KY via tivo box. don't use the app.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

lttu-1212 said:


> No more N33 error on my premiere
> but
> from pc still cannot connect or ping tivo.com
> 
> Long Island, NY


this. Orlando FL


----------



## davidows (Oct 15, 2012)

Getting normal Tivo service on the Premiere but the order I had up on the screen last night for another Premiere and $500 of other stuff is gone and I couldn't get back into the shop on the website until just this minute.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

The iOS app started working for me (away mode) and the N33 errors went away, so it looks like the service is slowly coming back. The web site is still down though.

Of course now, my cable signal has gone to pot (grrr Comcast).


----------



## global_dev (Mar 15, 2010)

tivo.com and "my account" appear to up in Arlington, VA


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

global_dev said:


> tivo.com and "my account" appear to up in Arlington, VA


I haven't tried connecting from my TiVo, but www.tivo.com seems to be back up now in SE Ohio.


----------



## davidows (Oct 15, 2012)

tivo.com came up long enough for me to add everything to my cart, but when I went to checkout a little later, it was down again. Second time, I filled the cart and checked out immediately - Order placed. 

I was also chatting with Tivo online at the time about what speed I could expect via MoCa.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Service up in Hartford CT at 3:10pm


----------



## julesAI (Apr 4, 2007)

Service back up in Louisville KY 3:30pm


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

normal Orlando too


----------



## avg99 (Apr 13, 2002)

Definitely they need to have so way to notify the service is down. Even though I was getting N13 error in my network diagnostics my dns resolution succeeded but the port config just kept saying testing that led me to believe was I have a network problem and spent awhile resetting all my routers and switches. Also I was getting a weird message on the connect to TiVo service when it failed it said I had a network cable unplugged?? I had to call just to make sure it really was a outage b/c of all the weird messages. Which they confirmed it was down and would be back up. Within 2 hrs.

Baltimore, md up for a hour or so.


----------



## wrecklass (Dec 3, 2005)

Odd, so they went down and eventually came back up and nary a word about what happened. Not what I call world class service. 

Oh well.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

wrecklass said:


> Odd, so they went down and eventually came back up and nary a word about what happened. Not what I call world class service.
> 
> Oh well.


I was mentioned on http://twitter.com/tivodesign but I agree there should be a status page, especially considering the number of mini-outages lately.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

morac said:


> I was mentioned on http://twitter.com/tivodesign but I agree there should be a status page, especially considering the number of mini-outages lately.


Good idea; but, where would you go to find the status page when the main site is down?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Teeps said:


> Good idea; but, where would you go to find the status page when the main site is down?


Well the presumption would be if you are having problems and the tivo.com web site is down, that the problem is on TiVo's end. Or TiVo could host the status page somewhere else.

Of course having a status page would only be a good idea, if it was actually updated, so preferably it would automatically be updated in the case of an outage.

Unfortunately I don't expect we'll ever see a status page. I'm still waiting for an revocation page to remove linked web pages/apps (Zap2it, yahoo, it.tv, etc) from your TiVo account. I recommended that years ago and it was "taken under suggestion".


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

morac said:


> Well the presumption would be if you are having problems and the tivo.com web site is down, that the problem is on TiVo's end. Or TiVo could host the status page somewhere else.


Hosting the status page somewhere else wouldn't exactly indicate confidence in their own servers. And a server outage is not really a big emergency. Remember that TiVos should continue to perform their primary duty (recording) even when TiVo's servers are down for up to several days. I guess people who use the HDUI could encounter some awkwardness when they try to use the menus, but those of us using the SDUI might not even notice the outage.


----------



## sar840t2 (Mar 1, 2003)

When I was getting the N33 errors yesterday morning, Xfinity On Demand wouldn't work either (in fact, trying to go to On Demand was what clued me in that something was wrong in the first place).

Why would we need access to TiVo's servers to get On Demand?


----------



## tlrowley (Jun 10, 2004)

The Tivo Streams won't work when Tivo's servers are down, either. That's a real problem, IMO. Why should I need to contact Tivo to ship bits around the house? I've never really noticed a problem with N33 errors in the past, but there were two outages in just a couple of days since I got the stream. That's disappointing.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/tivo.com


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

tlrowley said:


> The Tivo Streams won't work when Tivo's servers are down, either. That's a real problem, IMO. Why should I need to contact Tivo to ship bits around the house? I've never really noticed a problem with N33 errors in the past, but there were two outages in just a couple of days since I got the stream. That's disappointing.


I'm guessing, but it probably has to do with TiVo's agreement with cable labs copy protection protocol.

Another disappointment, for me, is that I can copy non protected programs between my S3 and XL4. But not stream between the two, that is totally ridiculous.


----------



## Replevin (Apr 13, 2002)

Teeps said:


> I'm guessing, but it probably has to do with TiVo's agreement with cable labs copy protection protocol.
> 
> Another disappointment, for me, is that I can copy non protected programs between my S3 and XL4. But not stream between the two, that is totally ridiculous.


I keep getting these n33 errors and, of course, this also messes up the stream. Am I the only one or has this resolved for others? Thanks.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Replevin said:


> I keep getting these n33 errors and, of course, this also messes up the stream. Am I the only one or has this resolved for others? Thanks.


The original outage was fixed within a few hours. If you have been getting N33 errors constantly since then, then the problem is on your end. If you just started getting N33 errors again, it's possible there's another problem on TiVo's end.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Test said:


> http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/tivo.com


That has nothing to do with the mind and staging servers used to support the tivos.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

jcthorne said:


> That has nothing to do with the mind and staging servers used to support the tivos.


oh ok, people weren't having problems getting to tivo.com and their account settings?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Test said:


> oh ok, people weren't having problems getting to tivo.com and their account settings?


In this case, yes they were because TiVo was having a complete network outage, but jcthorne is correct. Just because tivo.com is down doesn't mean the mind servers are and vice-versa.


----------



## Ct_mickey (Oct 26, 2013)

morac said:


> The original outage was fixed within a few hours. If you have been getting N33 errors constantly since then, then the problem is on your end. If you just started getting N33 errors again, it's possible there's another problem on TiVo's end.


Anyone getting TiVo errors again? I am presently getting "Problem with the service (C133) error in Derby, CT....


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

Ct_mickey said:


> Anyone getting TiVo errors again? I am presently getting "Problem with the service (C133) error in Derby, CT....


Yeah, all night. Can't set recordings with my iphone or use the web site either.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Must have been limited to certain machines because I couldn't access my Premiere with the iPhone app, but I was able to get to my HD. All seems to be well now...


----------

